# Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Touch of Outdoors Cat Litter



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Never heard of it before! It sounds interesting.

Anyone try it?

Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Touch of Outdoors Cat Litter


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Also, original Dr. Elsey's blue bag is on sale for $11 on Chewy, I've never seen it so low.

Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra Clumping Cat Litter


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Never tried it but it sounds interesting!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> Also, original Dr. Elsey's blue bag is on sale for $11 on Chewy, I've never seen it so low.
> 
> Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra Clumping Cat Litter


This is awesome, thanks for sharing. I ordered 4 bags and shipping was flat rate at only $4.95.

I usually pay 19 bucks a bag for this locally.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I used this for an extra litter box when I had to confine my cat in a bedroom. She loved it and even after she got out and could go outside or in the other litter box, she used this litter box.


----------

